# Was passiert. . .



## Moonlight (15. Feb. 2012)

. . . mit einem HT-Rohr,wenn es nicht in Sand,sondern in Beton verbaut wird? Ein 75er KG-Rohr gibt es nicht,so das ich gezwungen bin ein 75er HT-Rohr zu nehmen. Weiß jemand ob das geht?


----------



## karsten. (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was passiert. . .*

... nix

schlimmes 

*KG* sind* K*anal*G*rundrohre 
*HT* sind *H*och*T*emperaturabflussrohre

lassen sich problemlos kombinieren 
und HT Druckgeschützt verlegt geht immer 

mfG


----------



## Moonlight (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was passiert. . .*

Danke Karsten, das höre ich gerne. Hab schon die haarsträubendsten Horrorgeschichten gehört was mit dem Rohr passiert und bin etwas durcheinander gebracht worden. Wenn man ein HT-Rohr genauso wie ein KG-Rohr einbetonieren kann, bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## CrimsonTide (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was passiert. . .*

soviel ich mal erfragt hab, sind HT-rohre unempfindlicher gegen sonnenstrahlung, d.h. eingegraben wird das eher wurscht ein. außerdem kann man HT-rohre nicht mit tangit kleben, sondern die müssten geschweißt werden. 

ich denke, wenn die rohre den normalen druck einer pumpe zum filter standhalten müssen und wenn diese rohre sonnen- und frostgeschützt sind, ist es ziemlich egal, welche man nimmt.


----------



## Joerg (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was passiert. . .*

Mandy,
was passiert hängt von der Länge und Wandstärke des Rohrs und dem Temperaturunterschied ab.
Da ist alles von gar nichts, über zerplatzen des Rohrs, bis hin zu Rissen im Beton möglich.


----------



## Moonlight (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was passiert. . .*

Danke ihr Zwei 
Das Rohr wird als Teichabwasserleitung (Schmutzwasser der Filterkammern und des Pflanzenfilters) benutzt und muss eben stellenweise einbetoniert werden.
Sehr lang wird es nicht, so um die 4m.
Ich denke ich werde es auch nicht kleben, oder verschweissen ... es liegt ja kein Druck drauf. 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was passiert. . .*

Achte darauf, dass im Winter kein Wasser drin ist.


----------



## Moonlight (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was passiert. . .*

Jörg,

das werde ich machen. Soll ja mit Gefälle verlegt werden.

Mandy


----------



## CrimsonTide (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was passiert. . .*

Mandy,
Verschweißen ist nicht nötig, wenn du die Rohre mit Dichtung in einander steckst. 

Den Einwand hab ich eher so gemeint, dass man KG in Tankdurchführungen einkleben kann, weil PVC, aber HT sind eben nicht klebbar, weil PE. Für Filterbau nimmt man bei den Durchführungen immer ein Stück KG, auch wenn man dann mit HT weitergehen will.


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was passiert. . .*

Hallo !
Zerplatzen wird hier kein Rohr ! 
Kg-Rohre sind für die Erdverlegung gedacht ! Ht-Rohre sind für Installationen im Haus , heisst sie sind UV -Stabil ! Kg.Rohr was der Sonne ausgesetzt ist verliert die Farbe und wird mit der Zeit spröde ! Kann also nach Jahren ( >5 ) durch Schläge aufs Rohr brechen ! Im Beton passiert beiden Rohren nichts ! ,da keine direkte einflussnahme möglich ist ! Was man mit den Rohren im Beton eigentlich macht ist ein umwickeln oder ein überziehen von einer dünnen Isolation . Die ist aber ein Schallschutz ! Damit sich das Rohr durch Erwärmung ausdehnen (arbeiten) kann ,ohne die kommt es nur dazu,dass es knistern kann ! Wenn hier überhapt etwas kaputt gehen kann ,ist es der Beton auf ein Rohr ,wenn er zu dünn darüber ist (Trittsicher >5cm oder 3cm mit Bewährung !
Bin Rohrdesigner seit Jahren !                        ODER ...
GAS-WASSER-SCH....e-Installateur
LG Andre


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was passiert. . .*

Hi Aaron,
da gebe ich Dir recht. Die HT-Rohre werden sich nicht mit Beton "verbinden", also ist wirklich nichts zu befürchten. Das einzige Problem ist eine statische Druckbelastung (also Rohr mit Wasser gefüllt, das in einer gewissen Höhe über dem Rohr steht). In diesem Fall kann sich die Verbindung auseinanderschieben. Durch eine geeignete Fixierung jeweils beider Rohrenden lässt sich das vermeiden.
Minderwertiges KG und Beton kann durchaus problematisch sein. Ich hatte ein Baumarkt-Rohr abgelängt, das nur äußerlich wie PVC aussah. Im Inneren bröselten die "Kalkkrümel" (oder wer weiß was für Füllstoffe). Da PVC durch Laugen (Calciumhydroxid!) angegriffen wird, ist hierbei Vorsicht geboten, wenngleich ein oberflächlicher Angriff durch Beton das Rohr nicht auflösen wird.


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was passiert. . .*

Hallo Rolf !
Wenn  Du schreibst ,dass das Rohr beim ablängen "zerkrümelt" ist war es einfach alt und lag lange im Baumarkt ! Durch die Uv -Strahlung ist es spröde geworden ! Ein neues Kg-Rohr ist  durchgehend glänzend orange !  Nicht stumpf !!


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was passiert. . .*

Hallo Andre,
ich gebe Dir recht, für beide Beiträge! 
Ich hatte tatsächlich ein minderwertiges PVC-Rohr gekauft. 
UV-Strahlung würde in PVC auch nicht sehr tief eindringen. Wie "UV-geschädigte" KG-Rohre ausschauen, kann man in vielen "Freilagern" (mitunter auch in Baumärkten) besichtigen. Die orange (grüne) Farbe ist von einem grau-weißem Schleier bedeckt. Das meinte ich nicht. Ich habe meine Rohre mit einer japan. Holzsäge abgelängt, die sehr saubere (und schnelle) Schnitte macht. Da fiel mir die Qualität der einen Charge auf. Die Schnittfläche sah "krümelig" aus, man konnte diese krümel regelrecht herauskratzen. Nur die Ränder innen und außen waren glatt. Es handelte sich gewiß um eine "Ausschuß-Charge". Mir waren die 2€ keine Diskussion wert, geschweige denn die extra Fahrt zum Baumarkt!
Dort habe ich dann kein KG mehr gekauft. Bis ich das nächste Mal wieder welches brauche, wird es dort das olle Zeug auch nicht mehr geben... .


----------

